# How do I post them?



## Wood Butcher (Apr 10, 2010)

I've got the photos, I can't figure out how to post them.  I have a Picasa album set up but I still don't understand how to get them to here.  Anyone who can help me will be my new BFF.


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2010)

In the Picasa album, you have several icons under the picture. If I recall one says something like image location. It's a url http..... That is the url you can include in your post, using this syntex   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or you can load the pix on your local C: drive and just attach them to the post. The attachment info is located at the very bottom of the page when you are composing a post here on the forum. 

Click on Manage Attachments. A pop up window will appear. select browse. Select the picture(s) on your local drive and select upload. Once it shows you the file is attached, close the window and the pic will be attached to your new message. Be aware there are limits on the size of file, the software will attach here on the forum.

Hope that helps. Further questions, just ask.


----------



## lwalden (Apr 10, 2010)

below the box to enter your text (you might need to scroll down using the bar on the right of the page) will be another box titled "additional options", and in that box is a button to click on marked "manage attachments". When you click on it it will open a new window that allows you to browse your computer for a variety of file types, including .jpgs and .bmps. Try that, and see if you still have any questions- it's pretty intuitive.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 11, 2010)

*Did this work?*

Yet another attempt to sharepics.
Fantastic, thanks guys.  I have finally joined the 21st century.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 11, 2010)

One more just to be sure that wasn't a fluke.
This one has brass inlay and is Afzelia Burl


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 11, 2010)

Wood Butcher said:


> One more just to be sure that wasn't a fluke.
> This one has brass inlay and is Afzelia Burl




Beautiful. I would show this in SOYP. Nice job!


----------



## Mark (Apr 11, 2010)

That works. Nice looking pens. The burl with the inlay looks really sharp.


----------



## Padre (Apr 11, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR THIS! 


lwalden said:


> below the box to enter your text (you might need to scroll down using the bar on the right of the page) will be another box titled "additional options", and in that box is a button to click on marked "manage attachments". When you click on it it will open a new window that allows you to browse your computer for a variety of file types, including .jpgs and .bmps. Try that, and see if you still have any questions- it's pretty intuitive.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys.  I wish I could justify a better camara for close ups but that's not in the (credit) cards right now.  I'm using a Canon A520 point and shoot with a $5 tripod from Goodwill.  I got the photo tent from ebay for $29 and I use shop lights with the "coiled" lights suggested in the tutorial available in the library.  I have zero photography experience so there is lots of room for learnin' here.  Sure do enjoy this craft.


----------

